# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  مشتق و کاربرد آن

## Smjr110

قبل از اینکه مطالب این بخش رو بخونید بهتر است به مطالب بخش ریاضیات پایه تسلط کامل داشته باشی

----------


## selena

قانون هوپیتالو به طورکامل واسه ماتوضیح بدین؟

----------


## Shayan

> قانون هوپیتالو به طورکامل واسه ماتوضیح بدین؟


قانون زیباییست! در کلیه کتب از جمله کتاب دیفرانسیل خودتون توضیح اومده، و در مورد اثباتش، اثباتش کار راحتی نیست، (به نقل از کتاب دیفرانسیل جیمز استوارت: در حالت خاص که مقدار دو تابع حول نقطه صفر هست، با تعریف تابع ثابت کنیدش.)

----------


## Mahdi

فک کنم اینجاریاضیات تجربیه ها!!دیفرانسیلمون کجابوداستاد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !

----------


## ronesans

> قانون زیباییست! در کلیه کتب از جمله کتاب دیفرانسیل خودتون توضیح اومده، و در مورد اثباتش، اثباتش کار راحتی نیست، (به نقل از کتاب دیفرانسیل جیمز استوارت: در حالت خاص که مقدار دو تابع حول نقطه صفر هست، با تعریف تابع ثابت کنیدش.)


دوست عزیز و گرامی جناب شایان بزرگوار
قانون هوپیتال در کتاب ریاضی تجربی و دیفرانسیل جدیدالتالیف ذکر نشده است اما در حل تستها مجبور به ذکر این قاعده هستیم

----------


## Mahdi

عجب!!

----------


## parnian 19

خوب پس چرا توضیح نمیدین؟؟؟؟؟/

----------


## selena

منتظرتوضیح هوپیتالیم؟lnروهم اگه میشه توضیح بدین؟

----------


## Mahdi

> منتظرتوضیح هوپیتالیم؟lnروهم اگه میشه توضیح بدین؟


مث اینکه کسی نیس توضیح بده این سوالتو سلناخانم!!

----------


## Sajad TbT

هوپیتال چیز خیلی خاصی نیست که !!
جد هایی که به صورت صفر صفرم مبهم میشنو با هوپیتال میشه حل کرد
از صورت جدا مشتق میگیری از مخرجم جدا ، بعد تقسیم میکنی ! اگر باز هم صفر صفرم شد مشتق میگیری تا بالاخره به جواب برسی !!
اینارو میدونم خودتونم بلد بودین ! ولی منم بیشتر از این نمیدونم
ببخشید...

----------


## Shayan

> دوست عزیز و گرامی جناب شایان بزرگوار
> قانون هوپیتال در کتاب ریاضی تجربی و دیفرانسیل جدیدالتالیف ذکر نشده است اما در حل تستها مجبور به ذکر این قاعده هستیم


عجب، این شورای احمق تالیف واقعاً دیگه شورش رو درآورده، اون از اون تعریف جدید حدشون واسه زمان ما، که تمام استادای دانشگاه باهاش مخالفن. اینم از این.
در کل تو کتاب ها چیز خاصی نیست، ولی فکر کنم گاج و این ها گفته باشنش خوب.
این یه هم ارزی هست که برای حالت صفر صفرم یا بینهایت تقسیم بر بی نهایت (که باز میتونیم صفر صفرم بکنیمش) کاربرد داره.
اثباتش در حالت خاص که مقدار توابع در نقطه a صفر هست به این صورت هست، در تمام حدود زیر x به a میل می کند.
lim (f(x) / g(x)) = lim (f(x)-f(a))/(g(x)-g(a)) = lim((f(x)-f(a))/(x-a))/((g(x)-g(a))/(x-a

و این میشه تعریف مشتق دو تابع تقسیم بر هم. پس این حدود هم ارز هستند.

----------


## maharsa

بی زحمت جواب این سوال و میشه بگین ؟؟ توی سنجش 4 بهمن اومده بود 

142 - مشتق چپ تابع  [x] * رادیکال 1 + 4x در نقطه ای به طول 2 کدام است ؟ 

1) موجود نیست 

2)1/3

3)2/3

4)4/3

( ... / علامت تقسیم و کل عبارت 1 + 4x زیر رادیکال است )  ... ممنون

----------


## soheyl

> بی زحمت جواب این سوال و میشه بگین ؟؟ توی سنجش 4 بهمن اومده بود 
> 
> 142 - مشتق چپ تابع  [x] * رادیکال 1 + 4x در نقطه ای به طول 2 کدام است ؟ 
> 
> 1) موجود نیست 
> 
> 2)1/3
> 
> 3)2/3
> ...


سلام

شرط *لازمِ* مشتق چپ داشتن پیوستگی از چپه، یعنی حد چپ با مقدارِ تابع برابر باشه که اینجا تابع به ازای 2 و 2منفی دو مقدارِ متفاوت به ما میده و تابع مشتق چپ ندارد و بطور کلی در این نقطه تابع مشتق پذیر نیست

----------


## maharsa

> سلام
> 
> شرط *لازمِ* مشتق چپ داشتن پیوستگی از چپه، یعنی حد چپ با مقدارِ تابع برابر باشه که اینجا تابع به ازای 2 و 2منفی دو مقدارِ متفاوت به ما میده و تابع مشتق چپ ندارد و بطور کلی در این نقطه تابع مشتق پذیر نیست


درسته حرفتون .. منم توی ازمون همین جواب ( گزینه 1 ) رو زدم اما توی پاسخش اینطور بود و فقط عدد رو توی تابع گذاشته بود ... دقیقا عین یکی از سولای کنکور دو یا سه سال پیش که همین اشتباه و کرده بود .. بازم ممنون

----------


## soheyl

> درسته حرفتون .. منم توی ازمون همین جواب ( گزینه 1 ) رو زدم اما توی پاسخش اینطور بود و فقط عدد رو توی تابع گذاشته بود ... دقیقا عین یکی از سولای کنکور دو یا سه سال پیش که همین اشتباه و کرده بود .. بازم ممنون


خواهش میکنم

بله درسته توی کنکور هم همچین اتفاقی افتاده بود، البته اونجا اصلا توی گزینه ها "وجود ندارد" نبودش!!!

ولی اینجا عجیبه با وجود اینکه این گزینه هم هست ولی بازم جوابو اشتباه اعلام کردن

----------


## رهاکیا

خانمی وقتی که میخوای حدبگیری و جواب میشه صفرصفرم واسه رفع ابهام ازقانون هوپیتال استفاده میکنی که بایدازصورت و مخرج مشتق بگیری که حالا بایدببینی چی بهت داده که چجورازش براساس قواعدمشتق مشتق بگیری

----------

